# Drawing results! Any luck?



## Brandon (May 13, 2004)

Got mine for the first time 3 points and hunting Baraga first hunt.


----------



## kenockee_ken (Jan 27, 2004)

got mine bergland 2nd hunt


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

First bear hunt for me. 

Baraga unit.....first hunt.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

bergland , first hunt


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Carney-1st period area 10

This is my first bear hunt, any guides in the Carney area? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Bergland 3rd, kind of suprised I had 1 point hopfully this will make up for missing the hunt in 2004.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

first timer, 2nd period Newberry. Good luck everyone


----------



## grandslam (Dec 19, 2002)

Went in with 3 points....no luck this time! Good luck to all who drew!


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Still banking points, this makes number 3. I have to many irons in the fire for this Fall , but hope to draw the next time or two around.

Good luck to all that were successful


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

No luck here....maybe next year


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2006 Bear Drawing.  

**Drawing:*2006 Bear 

    YES SIR  Yogi here I come..

This is when the hunter, becomes the hunted........ 
I will just take someone with me.....that way I don't have to out run the bear, I just have to out run the person I take with me.

Any of you guys want to go???


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Got mine finally! RED OAK


----------



## dumb-luck (Oct 31, 2005)

Not this year.
I'm not to disappointed, I will be having my first child next month and I started a new job. Not sure if I would have had much time to prepare. I have 4 points now and I'm sure Ill be ready next year.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

rotest_e :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

Went into Red oaks with three points and no luck. How many points did you guys that got lucky in Red Oaks have???


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

GrouseBuster said:


> Went into Red oaks with three points and no luck. How many points did you guys that got lucky in Red Oaks have???


Three points had a 39% chance

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/05_bear_drawing_results_161311_7.pdf

Link list '05 but file is '06????


----------



## 12Ring (Dec 5, 2000)

Got Mine !!, Red Oaks. First time I'v ever won anyting


----------



## GrouseBuster (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats! Thanks for the link with the draw results. Next year will hopefully bring more luck fo me with 4 points.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

BGB said:


> Got one first try for Newberry #3. I went for the odds but was hoping for a point.
> 
> I need suggestions for a guide.


That happened to me a few years back.

I've got 3 points now and I'll be getting pick of the litter here pretty soon. May even go west!


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Got mine. Red Oak. First permit for me.


----------



## bunji_hunter (Jul 4, 2003)

He shoots he scores!!!!!

Newberry, second hunt!


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

I drew a permit for red oak.
it will be my first bear hunt.
i cant wait it should be exciting from the baiting to sitting in my stand and waiting for the big one.


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Had 4 points going into Red Oak and was successful. First time. My wife did not join me in the excitement when i mentioned i was going to bear hunt with a bow. "Dont bears climb trees?" she asked. "And $#@%s in the woods too!!!" was my reply. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

Newberry First Period,cant Wait.


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes Sirrrr, Myself and three friends will be hunting Baraga, 1st hunt!!!!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Banking points only. Have two now. May try for a tag next year or the next or the next.


----------



## Dan&Jake (Mar 24, 2006)

Got mine w/2 points for Gladwin this will be my first Bear hunt. hunting around m65 and the Ausable just south of Glennie. I saw about a 150-180 pounder last week on M65 just north of 72.


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

Finally. (4 -points)

Gwinn - First Hunt


BFTrout


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

No dice this year. Got another point.


----------



## catfish JR (Jun 10, 2002)

got mine for the gwinn area 1st hunt.this will be my first bear hunt


----------



## Ducks Eliminated (May 5, 2005)

Got mine for Red Oaks, first michigan tag 4 points going in. Can't Wait!


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

another point 4 me. Next year should be my year


----------

